# Kodiak Island AK.



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Fishing on Kodiak Island for silver salmon (coho) has spoiled me for life. Both fish were caught on a Scott 10' 6 weight rod. One fish was 15lbs. and the other brute with the hooked snout was 17.3lbs. This was a seven day trip and only set each of us back about $2,500 including air time. We stayed at the hotel, rented a car, and some 4 wheelers. If you've never been to Kodiak, then you must go at least once in your life. You will not think about women for 7 days...unless she's hot and has a fly rod in her hand. :mrgreen:

[attachment=0:3evxspvl]MASTER-11767.jpg[/attachment:3evxspvl]

[attachment=1:3evxspvl]newbigun.jpg[/attachment:3evxspvl]


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a fun trip BERG, have you been there before? I didn't hear anything about a guide so I'm assuming so. By the way, if my wife knew I didn't think about her for seven days she'd start to wonder if my priorities were in the right order.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty nice trip. Was that this past summer?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It is on my "someday" list for sure!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice cohos. Its on my someday list too.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I can see the post now titled "Mr. Nuts goes to Alaska".


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG didn't really catch those. It's one of those paintings or pictures that has a hole you can stick your head through. He's so full of ****.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I can see the post now titled "Mr. Nuts goes to Alaska".


I think you mean Mr.nut goes-to Alaska.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks,

This was a second week of September trip...no guide needed, if you know some fly fishing basics. We just talked to some guys who told us where to fish and it only took a few hours to figure out how to catch these crazy fighters...big time rush to have one running you out! I might also add that you need a large reel with lots of backing. I saw more than one dude crying when he lost all of his line. You just need to throw some big ol monster streamers with stout hooks. Black, Pink, and bright green seemed to be the ticket. Send me a pm if you would like the details about the trip. I'm glad to tell you where we stayed and the best rivers to fish.
When I go back to Kodiak, I'm going to take a float plane ride, out of town, to the other side of the island. I'm told the fishing is even better and way more bears. I saw a number of big bears and they provided me with a large dose of humility. I got good at saying "nice bear." BTW there is even a Wal-Mart on the big Island. We had to buy some large coolers to pack our fish in for the flight home.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Treehugger is just jealous cause he can't tye a good nail knot. You know it's true, so don't lie!

I'm good with Mr nut, or even he has the nuts...thank you.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

You said nuts. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> Treehugger is just jealous cause he can't tye a good nail knot. You know it's true, so don't lie!
> 
> I'm good with Mr nut, or even he has the nuts...thank you.


I can tie a just as effective knot in 10 seconds with no tools. You can tie a nail knot, only after searching for the tool for 20 minutes, then screwing the wraps up about ten times. By the time you get a new leader tied on we're usually at the take out. You're right, all those reasons make me jealous of you.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

I must have hit a soft spot Treehuggger, I have actually seen him hug trees a number of times, and no man should ever have to witness what I saw. I will stop there as I do not want to see this thread end up in the gut pile.

TH really needs our help. First, he needs to understand that he is in denial and be accountable for his wayward comments and inept fishing abilities. Second, he needs to understand that his granny knot is not as effective as a good nail knot. I have personally witnessed his knots fail numerous times; he always breaks his rod (fly rod) and can't seem to borrow enough of the bugs that are catching fish from his friends. Therefore, I would ask that we start a fund raising event, so that TH can buy some bugs for himself and git the mental evaluation that he so desperately needs. Why, because we care and we want him to make some baby-steps in the road to recovery.

I pledge the first $2.45 for bugs and $10.00 for the mental evaluation.

Thank you


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You're sick.

Do you want me to post THE picture?


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Still projecting and in denial you are.

Post that picture and say hello to Mr. 350grain at 2150fps.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dang! Nice fish! I am saving my money right now!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I have been to Alaska twice to fish for silvers and I still can't get the smile offo of my face. I also still have the scar on my index finger from holding the fly line in my hand when the fish decided to run. If you're a fly fisherman, you have to feel the power of a silver salmon on a fly rod at least once in your life. There is nothing like it.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Well put Izzy. I'm still laughing about your comment...I had the same thing happen and the dang reel knob kept destroying my fingers. You've gotta let them run , pray that you have enough backing, and keep your fingers away from the side of your reel. The first silver I hooked kind of freaked me out, as I was not expecting such a fight. 

also remember to use a high quality 8X Tippet material and tie good knots. Not a granny knot like treehugger.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You're forcing me into self loathing and dark depression with your unfounded and uncalled for comments. You don't want me to unleash the beast E-canocorndog.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm sorry...I propose a mini-truce for a few days.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's what I thought. You don't want any part of the pictures leaking out or the beast. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Geez, would you two just make out already. Get a room hippy.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Well which one is it, hippy or white collar? Hippy is probably closer :roll: .

Make up your mind hillbilly. :mrgreen:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

I call a truce, in good faith, and look what happens.
No truce and you have to pay for the room. You do not have any manners. Dr. Josh Barton was correct. Indeed, "You are rude crude and socially unnaceptable." Now, please go take your medication, chat with your momma, and check in with your parole officer before 5:30pm.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I like this new berg fella!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Fixed Blade. You done any fishing lately?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I fished for about 2 hours at bear lake last saturday. No bites. Almost died pulling my tent 1/4 mile in 2 feet of snow.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

That's one of those character building experiences for sure. Glad you are alive. I may try Strawberry next week. I keep seeing photos of the monster cuts coming outta there, and I want in. I'm not much of an ice fisherman, so what kind of jigs and meat normally work best?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Anything orange has worked well for me at the Berry.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I use jigs about 1 inch long tipped with meal worms that always seems to work, and about one crank or less from the bottom. Try and find water about 25 feet deep. Good luck let us know how you do. One more thing 4 lbs spider wire is the only way to go, don't use anything bigger than 4 lbs.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

tipped with what kind of meat? Meal worms, minows, or just slathered in smelly jelly? What about water depth and the best area to fish?


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

I shall go and do as you say. Thanks for the hep.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The path of the fixedblade lies madness. 

You aint going fishin anywhere anyway. On second thought. Before it gets too cold, we should talk the hillbilly into sponsoring a trip up to strawberry. What do the two of you think?


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, let us git everyone together and, in our combined efforts, put the hurt on the fish of the berry. We should go within the next couple of weeks. Now that you want to go fish, I don't need to break into your storage shed and borrow your ice auger.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

We aint got one of them shanties like in grumpy old men. We should take up one of the wall tents and a stove. We'ss stay for 3 days and catch the state record cutthroat.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Friday, Sat and Sund.

Everyone throw out some date and we'll go fish.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll bring the the beer, hippy you bring the fresh caviar and the champagne.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I really don't like beer


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll bring some hot cocoa, and velveta.

Hippy Hugger does like the little orange and black fish eggs. I've even seen him eat adult salmon flies up in Taterhoe. He's just not right...he actually eats bugs, but his heart is in the right place.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I really don't like beer


 -BaHa!-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I do like beer. Unlike canocorndog, I keep it in my fridge, not in a bucket in my garage, covered so my mother won't see it.

I will admit, I do like beers that ooze out of a bottle instead of pour, but it's still beer. I'll even drink one of your Schlitz one of these days hillbilly.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

One minute you say that you don't like beer and the next you say that you do like beer? You're an extreme flip flopper just like Hillary, McCain, and that one swift boat vet who crawls on his belly through the mud, while hunting whitetails. I pledge to donate another $17.00 to your mental evalution fund for a total of $27.00. This should nearly cover your co-pay.

The ice fishing trip will be the last weekend of the month. Let's get a count of how many are going.
Did we decide on the berry or the Gorge? The Green has been fishing very well too. 
Friday the 29th, 1st and 2nd of March.


----------

